
How a machine separates egg yolks from egg whites [video] - bootload
http://sploid.gizmodo.com/how-a-machine-separates-egg-yolks-from-egg-whites-1741084617
======
bootload
Direct link to video, "Egg Breaker single line RZ—1, Wybijarka jednorzędowa
RZ—1 OVO-TECH" ~
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78VDqoQdavY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78VDqoQdavY)

